# The Art of Book Covers (1820–1914)



## DannMcGrew (Feb 1, 2020)

Some exceptional art here  and good ideas for current work.  It's  all now public domain.







*
More at   The Art of Book Covers (1820–1914)*


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Feb 1, 2020)

Here's one that would fit in there:


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Feb 1, 2020)

And one more:


----------



## -K2- (Feb 1, 2020)

I've been considering the question of 'simplicity' again, of late (as seen in this thread): To Cover Art or Not...

Using this as an example:


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 29, 2020)

@-K2- The title is a great "eye catcher", which is highlighted very well with a little color. A person who would step closer if interested and see the author's name. A well-known author can do this easily. Like this fellow (below).

However, I do enjoy a detailed, hard cover book.


----------



## -K2- (Feb 29, 2020)

Starbeast said:


> @-K2- The title is a great "eye catcher", which is highlighted very well with a little color. A person who would step closer if interested and see the author's name. A well-known author can do this easily. Like this fellow (below).
> 
> However, I do enjoy a detailed, hard cover book.



I can't even imagine the cost of doing such today might be (all the embossing, individually laid paint colors and leaf).

K2


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 29, 2020)

@-K2- No doubt.

Here's an 1899 edition of one of my favorite stories.


----------



## tinkerdan (Mar 2, 2020)

They don't really tell you how much it would cost...








						How to Create Artwork to Foil, Stamp, and Emboss Your Books - The Book Designer
					

A look at how to prepare artwork for books that will be foil stamped, blind stamped, or embossed with stamping dies




					www.thebookdesigner.com
				



But they do tell you how to do the artwork for it.


----------

